# How often do you groom your horse?



## Tonty Tont (6 October 2011)

I have to groom Tont at least once a day, I feel as if I have neglected him if I don't  I have even been known to groom him four times in a day 

I do have a bit of OCD though 

So, how often do you groom your horse?


----------



## Tilda (6 October 2011)

At least once a day even if all I do is groom and turn her back out! Just feels wrong not to


----------



## brown tack (6 October 2011)

A quick flick over once a day and proper full groom every 2-3 days depending on what I'm doing. 

Hate it at min as my youngster is getting all hairy and I want to get the clippers out to smarten him up, going though an ugly fraze, 

Is it wrong to full clip a 3yr old baby that lives out and hasn't been taught to wear rugs yet? He would look mega smart then!


----------



## jenki13 (6 October 2011)

I groom as minimally as possible i.e. when riding groom the mud of where tack sits & wash feet / lower legs if needed. 

Mine is living out unrugged though so need to keep as many oils in her coat as possible


----------



## Herpesas (6 October 2011)

When I exercise him he gets brushed with a 'good groom' once a week.  He lives out at the moment and needs his oiliness!  He's got to be clipped soon though so will probably end up hot clothing for a week beforehand to get it all out!


----------



## ThePony (6 October 2011)

A flick over before and after riding, with a good groom a couple of times a week. Lots of rubber curry combing at the moment as she is a fluffy girl and I won't be clipping her until next week! Never wash off legs though, she gets a bath or hot cloth if she is grotty and we are competing (she is a grey hippo!), grooming tends to keep her lovely and white though.


----------



## StormyMoments (6 October 2011)

taz has a groom before ridden but i spend about an hour at a time grooming (mud monster) and then on a sunday he has a 2 hour groom and isnt ridden hes only ridden like 3 times a week as riding bareback really isnt doing anything for my position so i ride like a complete pleb so i would rather not ride at all 6 months without a saddle now :'(


----------



## MiCsarah (6 October 2011)

Very rarely do a good groom. He hates being groomed so I have to flick over quickly


----------



## **Vanner** (6 October 2011)

Every day


----------



## Rosie Round The Hills (6 October 2011)

I ride 5 days a week, when she gets anything between a flick-over, and a thorough groom, depending on how much time I've got.  Weekends she's lucky to get anything more than her feet picked out.

My aim is to keep her tail and mane free of straw, to 'check whilst I groom' her skin and legs for lumps, bumps, bites, and bruises, and to keep her coat clean from sweat but still healthily oily.


----------



## muddygreymare (6 October 2011)

Atleast once every day


----------



## katherine1975 (6 October 2011)

Hi. Only groom before riding, usually ride 2-3 times a week. Horses live out 24/7 without rugs until they have been clipped.


----------



## Queenbee (6 October 2011)

jenki13 said:



			I groom as minimally as possible i.e. when riding groom the mud of where tack sits & wash feet / lower legs if needed. 

Mine is living out unrugged though so need to keep as many oils in her coat as possible
		
Click to expand...


when ridden, although this is not happening with madam out of action at the moment.  So occasionally when they come into the stable they have a bit of beauty treatment   I agree that with them weathering out they need their oiliness


----------



## spotty_pony (6 October 2011)

My boy gets a full groom every time I ride him (usually 4-5 times per week) but I do sometimes groom him on his days off too. I give him a full groom before I ride and then brush him off after I have ridden. He does get his feet picked out at least once a day though.


----------



## ELFSBELLS (6 October 2011)

i try to groom everyday!


----------



## TallyHo123 (6 October 2011)

Flick over everyday and brushed well in areas tack goes when riding. Proper groom 2-3 times a week depending on what I am doing.


----------



## madmav (6 October 2011)

It is quite a bonding thing to do, I reckon, as well as good for coat etc. I quite like doing it, too. Soothing doing long strokes with a body brush. Do not like grooming dog, though, as he hates it and is an utter baby. So that is a chore.


----------



## Marydoll (6 October 2011)

Try to brush over every day with a good grooming at least once a week


----------



## NicoleS_007 (6 October 2011)

Two to three times a day. I usually give my mare a quick brush down in the morning whilst changing rugs, then shes groomed before I ride, then hosed off and groomed when she has dried off. Even if shes just going to the field all day shes given a quick brush before rugging and then a full groom when brought in ... Im not a fan of dirty horses  My last lad hated being groom, as in he had to be tied up so he couldnt turn to bite you, I would groom him for ages just to annoy him lol


----------



## Tnavas (6 October 2011)

Generally everyday especially in the lead up to the show season usually for 45mins at a time


----------



## cassie summers (6 October 2011)

i groom when i ride which is at least 5 times a week but i do her feet ie:effol everyday as she didnt have great feet when i got her though has great feet now i gave her a bath last week in the hot sun which will probably be her last one for this year


----------



## skydancer (6 October 2011)

Tilda said:



			At least once a day even if all I do is groom and turn her back out! Just feels wrong not to 

Click to expand...

same


----------



## Jesstickle (6 October 2011)

God, hardly ever. If they're working I have a quick flick over their saddle area but most of the time that is all they get. They're more likely to get a bath than a proper groom. My mother despairs of me! I used to groom Nits before she started doing a bit of work and before she started needing constant medical attention. Now I spend so long hot and colding her leg, massaging her leg, wrapping up her leg that she's lucky to get any sort of brushing at all!


----------



## ebonyallen (6 October 2011)

At least once a day, can check at the same time for lumps and bumps at the same time .


----------



## bumblelion (6 October 2011)

When I just had my tb, I used to groom religiously every night! He was immaculate! Now having two I tend to flick over when I ride! I do give them a good groom once a week, although now leaving my id as he's unrugged and will be most of the winter and want to keep his natural oils in his coat! I found last year, not brushing my tbs legs off every day seemed to stop him from getting mud fever as bad as he normally gets it! I just hose them down and leg wrap until dried. Obviously if they're really bad, I'll rubber curry comb them (although my dog ate my fave one last week!), especially under their elbows, belly and face.


----------



## YardGeek (6 October 2011)

Every day, at least once if not twice, for about 40minutes.
Start with dandy brush and then work my way down to a goat hair finishing brush  I just loving having the time with the horses and believe it plays a big role in muscle development and condition if done correctly and consistentlym


----------



## YardGeek (6 October 2011)

*consistently (phone playing up)


----------



## Cortez (6 October 2011)

Before riding, always. Quick flick after. If not working, I leave them be.


----------

